# gulity conscience!



## molly76 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am 36 woman , mother of a 4-year-old girl. when I was pragnant , my husband cheated on me. I forgave him and went on with our married life.however, I've recently found out that he has been cheating on me for the past whole year . he has had an affair with his secratary . I was even locked out of house because he was in with a woman!! I tried to forgive him this time too and I have taken so many counselling but it just doen't work with me anymore. I don't seem to be able to forgive him again as he desn't regret his affairs at all!! he told his secretary that he doens't love me any more and it is only his guity conscience that doen't let me go. I can take care of my self and daughter well. I have a good job. I feel so humiliated and manipulated. he had been too mean to me . my only concern is my daughter. she loves her daddy. she seems to have sensed something and she keeps saying that she wants to live with both of us. how can make this tought situation easier for her? I feel so frustrated. will divorce ruin my child's life? I live in Iran and in my country women are not protected by law at all and divorced women are considered badly here . I'll have to deal with tons of issues soon , I know but my daughter is the most important. how can I help her get hurt the least?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

A divorce won't ruin your child's life. Staying with a man who blatantly disrespects you will.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> A divorce won't ruin your child's life. Staying with a man who blatantly disrespects you will.


This.

Think long-term damage to your daughter.


----------

